# to be timid, shy



## brascooo

안녕하세요?

I was wondering how to say to be timid. For instance : I'm too shy to speak Korean dans la rue.

My attempt . 나는 너무 부끄뤄서 길에 한국말을 말할 수 있어요.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Kross

저는 부끄럼을 많이 타서 길에서 낯선  분과 말을 섞지 않아요. Is this what you meant?


----------



## vientito

I wonder if  we can fit the sentence with 낯 가리다  at all?


----------



## Kross

vientito said:


> 낯 가리다



That could be also possible like 제가 낯 가림이 좀 있었어 친해지기 전까지는 길에서 낯선 사람과 말을 길게 하지 않습니다.


----------



## Rance

I believe there's subtle difference between 낯을 가리다 and  부끄럼을 타다.
In case of 낯을 가리다, your shyness is limited to communicating to strangers only, while the latter expression is not confined by such limit.
Not familiar with the term "dans la rue", so can't comment much on it, but if brascooo meant talking to a stranger on a street, 낯을 가리다 could be used.
But if brascoo meant talking to a anyone(could be friend too) on a street with passersby, 부끄럼을 타다 is probably better choice.


----------

